# Neue Lüfter (Gehäuse und CPU)



## Konga (19. Oktober 2015)

*Neue Lüfter (Gehäuse und CPU)*

Hallo zusammen, 
Ich möchte gerne die Lüfter in meinem Rechner wechseln. Zur Zeit verwende ich:

Bitfenix Shinobi Gehäuse 
Asrock b75 pro3 Mainboard 
CPU: den normalen Boxed Lüfter (i5-3450) 
Case: vorne und hinten einen recht schrottigen Enermax die beide  klappern und auseinander fallen 

Jetzt suche ich einen besseren (leiseren) CPU und Case Lüfter. 

Das Mainboard hat folgende Anschlüsse :

CPU FAN 1 (4pol) 
CPU FAN 2 (3pol) 
CHA FAN 1 (4pol) 
PWR FAN 1 (3pol) 
CHA FAN 2 (3pol) 
CHA fan 3 hat keine pins. 

Die case Lüfter dürfen max 120er sein glaube ich. 
Ich möchte gern was, das sich möglichst selbst regelt (also ohne Steuerung und zusätzliche Programme wo ich dauernd was nachjustieren muss). 
Was kaufe ich da am besten, und wie /wo schließe ich das an? 

Zudem habe ich noch eine recht laute Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970. Kann man hier ggf auch was tauschen? Ich habe zur Zeit irgendwie Geld und Zeit über 

Danke für alle Tips  
Übertakten hatte ich eigentlich nicht vor.


----------



## Marv-89 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neue Lüfter (Gehäuse und CPU)*

Also ich würde vorne 2 Lüfter einbauen die kühle Luft reinblasen und hinten einen der die warme Luft raus befördert .
Könntest auch noch zusätzlich welche oben im Deckel anbringen , was aber denke ich nicht nötig sein wird .
Mit den 3 Lüftern sollte das ausreichen und zudem noch recht leise .
Hier ein paar Vorschläge 

Enermax T.B.Silence 120mm (UCTB12) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Scythe Slip Stream 120 800rpm (SY1225SL12L) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

be quiet! Pure Wings 2 120mm (BL046) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

oben die bieten ein gutes P/L Verhältnis , es geht besser aber nur teurer 

be quiet! Silent Wings 2 120mm (BL062) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 Low-Speed 120mm (T12025-LR-2/BL053) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

http://geizhals.de/noiseblocker-nb-blacksilentpro-pl-1-a476753.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


Diese schließt du an deine 3 pin Anschlüsse und stellst sie im Bios auf die Gewünschte Drehzahl . 

CPU :

EKL AlpenfÃ¶hn Ben Nevis (84000000119) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

EKL AlpenfÃ¶hn Brocken ECO (84000000106) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

http://geizhals.de/be-quiet-pure-rock-bk009-a1184606.html?hloc=de


Diesen schließt du an den 4 pin cpu und regelst ihn im Bios nach Wunsch .

GPU :

http://geizhals.de/arctic-accelero-xtreme-iv-280x-dcaco-v930001-gba01-a1070365.html?hloc=de
da müsstest du schauen ob der auf deine Gygabyte  passt 

Ansonsten könntest du mal auf der GPU die Wärmeleitpaste erneuern und mit MSI Afterburner ne Lüfterkurve erstellen , dann kostet es dich ganze 0 Euro , da beim CPU Kühler paste beiliegt


----------



## buggs001 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neue Lüfter (Gehäuse und CPU)*

Eine recht laute 7970?
Ich nehme einmal an dabei handelt es sich um das Referenzdesign mit Radiallüfter, der die erwärmte Luft direkt aus dem Gehäuse befördert?
Dazu einen i5 3450, welcher auch keine besonderen Hitzewallungen hat.

Also würde ich es auch genauso machen wie vonMarv empfohlen.
2 Lüfter als Zuluft (die Graka braucht ja auch etwas Zuluft zum wieder rausblasen) und einer als Abluft.

Ich verwende BeQuiet-Lüfter.
Für die CPU ist der EKL-BenNevis schon groß genug.
Reicht wahrscheinlich auch eine Nummer kleiner wie EKL-Sella.


----------



## Konga (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neue Lüfter (Gehäuse und CPU)*

Servus  

Schon mal vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

Ich glaube die Enermax hab ich sogar  einer davon ist mit ner Stellschraube zum Geschwindigkeit einstellen.
Ich hätte aber am liebsten was, das je nach Temperatur selbsttätig schneller oder langsamer dreht.
Ich erinnere mich noch dran, dass der Standard-Shinobi Lüfter ziemliche Anlaufprobleme hatte und ich den deshalb gegen einen Enermax getauscht habe.

Ich glaub ich kauf mir jetzt einfach mal 3 Stück und bau die entsprechend ein. An welche Ports genau sollen die denn? Ich hab ja keine 3 3er Pin fürs Chassi.
Oder soll einer an CPU FAN 2 (3pol), einer an PWR FAN 1 (3pol) und einer an FAN 2 (3pol) ?

Ich glaub den unteren Front-Lüfter kann ich mir sparen, der pustet die Luft eh nur ins Kabel:
http://i.imgur.com/9GbWwIA.jpg




buggs001 schrieb:


> Eine recht laute 7970?
> Ich nehme einmal an dabei handelt es sich um das Referenzdesign mit Radiallüfter, der die erwärmte Luft direkt aus dem Gehäuse befördert?
> Dazu einen i5 3450, welcher auch keine besonderen Hitzewallungen hat.


Genau, die hier: Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R797OC-3GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Bei der CPU ists tatsächlich ein i5 3470 (sorry  ) macht aber vermutlich kaum einen Unterschied


Mir wurden grad per Privatnachricht 4x be quiet! Silent Wings 2 (jeweils 140mm) angeboten, passen die auch in das Case? Die alten waren alle 120mm.
Ich weiß gar nicht wo ich die alle unterbringen soll  Ich hab auch etwas Sorgen vor Anlaufproblemen oder dass ich die nicht im Bios einstellen kann.


----------



## Marv-89 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neue Lüfter (Gehäuse und CPU)*

Wenn du die 3 Lüfter am Mainboard an die von dir genannten 3 pol steckst kannst du sie über das Mainboard regeln lassen .
Dazu kannst du sie im Bios so einstellen , dass diese sich automatisch nach Temperatur und Belastung selbst regeln .
Das gleiche gilt für den EKL Nevis den du an den 4 pol steckst .
Dann nimm am besten 3 von den Bequiet Lüftern deiner Wahl + ben nevis , dann sollte es schon wesentlich leiser werden , denn der cpu boxed lüfter ist alles andere als leise .
Die Gigabyte hat keinen schlechten Kühler , da wirst du mit Paste wechseln und Lüfterkurve mit msi afterburner schon sehr viel erreichen können .

So ähnlich sollte die Lüftersteuerung im Bios bei dir aussehen :

http://i.imgur.com/cFU0H.jpg

Msi Afterburner :

[url]http://www.msi-afterburner.de/index.php/guides/lueftersteuerung
[/URL]


----------



## Konga (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neue Lüfter (Gehäuse und CPU)*



Marv-89 schrieb:


> Wenn du die 3 Lüfter am Mainboard an die von dir genannten 3 pol steckst kannst du sie über das Mainboard regeln lassen .



Ich bin neugierig, woher weiß denn das Mainboard was an dem Anschluss hängt? Wie steuer ich denn einen Chassis fan der an dem CPU Anschluss hängt?

Würds auch was bringen einen vorne rein, 2 oben raus, einen hinten raus zu installieren?
Passen die 140er auch (oder sind die Bohrungen alle gleich?)


----------



## Marv-89 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neue Lüfter (Gehäuse und CPU)*

FAQ: LÃ¼ftersteuerung | c't

Das sollte deine Frage beantworten 

140er passen nur dort wo auch Bohrungen für diese sind , sowelche hast du nur im Deckel , der Rest sind 120er laut dieser Beschreibung .
BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Standard Empfehlung ist vorne unten rein und hinten oben raus , so fährt man meistens am besten .
Die Kabel könntest du ja noch fixieren mit Kabelbindern um den Luftfluss zu optimieren .
Schau mal hier rein , da gibts alle Kombinationen mit Ergebnissen :

Der perfekte Airflow - Testergebnisse


----------



## DerKabelbinder (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neue Lüfter (Gehäuse und CPU)*

Hab letztens noch ein paar 120mm (Pure Wings 2) in einem Shinobi verbaut, lief bis dato auch alles angenehm leise.
Im oberen Slot passen auch 140mm, sofern die Tiefe des Rahmens nicht mit dem Kühler kollidiert (dürfte bei einem schmalen Ben Nevis z.B. kein Problem darstellen).
Vorne hatte ich auch nur einen in den oberen Slot verbaut. Man kann aber genau so gut zwei Stück reinsetzen, da die Belüftung in der Front bei dem Case doch recht knapp ausfällt.
Wenn die Graka zu warm wird, dann würde ich im vorderen, unteren Slot oder direkt auf dem Boden einen 120mm reinsetzen (ordentliches Kabelmanagement vorausgesetzt).

Ich weiß auch nicht, ob dein Board bei den 4-Pin PWM-Anschlüssen auch 3-Pin Voltage ansteuern kann. Im Uefi gibt es laut Handbuch keine Funktion, um dies umzustellen...
 Ansonsten kannst du natürlich genau so gut an die freien 3-Pin-Anschlüsse gehen. Ich glaube aber, dass der PWR_FAN bei deinem Board nicht geregelt werden kann und demnach mit 12V (maximaler Drehzahl) läuft. Solltest du letzteren Anschluss benutzen wollen, dann würde ich schauen, dass ich dort einen Lüfter mit nicht all zu hoher Maximaldrehzahl (z.B. 800 U/min) anschließe.
Alternativ: separate Lüftersteuerung oder gleich mit 7V-Adapter ans Netzteil gehen 

Bei der Grafikkarte könntest du tatsächlich mal die Paste wechseln und die Lüfterkurve per Afterburner anpassen.


----------



## Marv-89 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neue Lüfter (Gehäuse und CPU)*

Falls zu wenig Anschlüsse da wären bliebe auch noch diese Möglichkeit 

Diverse Molex 3-Pin Y-Kabel Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Diverse 4-Pin PWM Y-Kabel Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Konga (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neue Lüfter (Gehäuse und CPU)*

Hey Leute 

Ich grabe den Thread mal aus, nachdem ich mir letztens dann 3x be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 Low-Speed 120mm (T12025-LR-2/BL053) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland gekauft habe.
Diese sind wie in der folgenden Grafik angeschlossen: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Slots 1+2 sind jetzt noch frei und ich habe noch einen Lüfter über. Sollte ich den in 1 oder 2 und rein oder rauspustend installieren 

Ansonsten hat alles top geklappt, morgen müsste der Ben Nevis für die CPU noch kommen 
Dem Link von Marv zu den Airflows nach zu folgen sollte ich "2, ausgehend" nehmen, oder?


----------

